# 2 Pcs mit WLAN verbinden?



## manumerten (22. Oktober 2004)

Moin moin,
ich glaube der Titel von Thema weißt schon daraufhin, was ich versuche, bzw. was ich für eine Frage habe!
Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man 2 PCs mit WLAN zu einem kleinen, privaten Netzwerk erstellt 
Jeden PC mit WLAN zu verbinden, ist ja kein Problem, nur wenn ich dann beide verbinden will
Könnt ihr mir da irgendwie hefen?
Hab den normalne Router von T-Online "T-Sinus 154Data 802.11g"

Würde mich über schnelle oder auch weniger schnelle Anworten freuen 

mfg manumerten


----------



## Sinac (24. Oktober 2004)

Wie wäre es wenn du mal die Suche benutzt? Dieses Thema gabs schon 100 mal!

Also ganz kurz:
entweder beide Karten auf Ad-Hoc und den AP bzw. Router weg, oder beide Karten auf Infrastucture und dann über den Router.
SSID Einstellen, IPs einstellen, Subnet einstellen - fertig.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## manumerten (20. November 2004)

Also, ich hab ales erledigt so oder so ähnlihc wies da stand.
So, dann hab ich auf dem einen Rechner (IP: 192.168.2.100) einen Ordner freigegeben.
Auf dem anderen (192.168.2.101) auch!
Dann hab ich versucht von dem Compuiter (192.168.2.101) den Ordner vom anderen zu finden, was auch wunderbar ging.
Das gleiche hab ich mit dem anderen PC auch probiert, hat allerdings nich gefunzt
Dann hab ich beide in eine Arbeitsgruppe gesteckt
Beide PC's haben sich auch später "gefunden" 
Vom PC 192.168.2.101 konnte ich auf den anderen zugreifen, vom anderen aber wiederum nicht 
Wenn ich dann den anderen Computer angeklcikt hab stand dort: "Zugriff verweigert (...)" 
Was soll ich jetzt machen. Hab echt keine Idee mehr, was man jetzt machen muss
Wenns mir jdm genau erklären will.
ICQ: 277-815-152

thx schonmal


----------



## manumerten (20. November 2004)

Nochwas: Ich kann jetzt vom Rechner 192.168.2.100 auf den anderen rechner zugreifen, allerdnigs NUR wenn ich unter netzwerkumgebung gehe, dann oben auf "Extras" dann auf "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" und dann den entsprechendne namen vom PC und den ordner angegeben.
Is doch irgedwie banane oda


----------

